# Kraken X73 360mm AIO - RGB funktioniert nicht.



## Zimmi554 (12. Juni 2021)

Hi Com,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Ich habe meine alte CPU gegen einen 5900x getauscht und in diesem Zuge den alten Boxedkühler gegen eine Kraken X73 360 mm RGB ersetzt.

Leider funktioniert die RGB-Beleuchtung nicht - habe ich irgendwas falsch angeschlossen? AIO ist auf CPU FAN und die Lüfter auf CPU OPT angeschlossen. Das USB- und SATA-Kabel sind ebenfall an Mainboard bzw. Netzteil angeschlossen.

Brauche ich evtl. einen separaten RGB Controller?

Mainboard ist das Rog Strix X570 Gaming-E

Bitte steinigt mich nicht, ist meine erste AIO.

Danke euch vorab!


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2021)

Der mini USB muss auf einen USB 2.0 und....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zimmi554 (12. Juni 2021)

Das habe ich bereits versucht, allerdings passt der Y-Stecker in den die einzelnen Lüfter kommen nicht in den auf den Bild gezeigten NZXT-Stecker…


----------



## Guffelgustav (21. Juni 2021)

Nachdem ich schon mehrere Kraken (mehrmals X62 und auch eine X63) verbaut habe, kann ich evtl. helfen.
Einen separaten RGB-Controller brauchst du nicht.
Leuchtet denn garnichts? Also die gesamte AiO läuft aber es gibt einfach kein Licht auf der Pumpe?

1. Versuch mal einen anderen internen USB-Port aus. Ich hatte es auch schon, dass Kraken und Hue+ nicht wollten.
Habe dann beide Ports einfach gegeneinander getauscht und beides funktionierte.

2. Falls du ein mini USB auf USB Kabel hast, steck das mal auf die Pumpe und dann das USB-Ende an einen externen USB-Header deines MB (hinten). Musst das Case dann eben kurz offen lassen. Damit könntest du ausschließen, ob die LEDs bzw. die Beleuchtung generell funktionieren.

3. Findest du die Kraken im Geräte Manager unter deinen USB-Geräten? Zeigt er dir hier evtl. ein fehlerhaftes Gerät an?
Ich weiß nicht, wie das mittlerweile ist, aber damit hatte ich damals öfter zu kämpfen.
Der Treiber wird nicht sauber installiert und nichts läuft wie es soll.
Musste dann den USB-Stecker ziehen, Gerät im Geräte Manager löschen/deinstallieren und an einem anderen Port mein Glück versuchen. Manchmal ging das auch über den gleichen Port. War dennoch ein mühsamer Prozess.

Leider kann es auch vorkommen, dass das Kabel bereits kaputt von NZXT kommt.
Ein Austausch ist unproblematisch und NZXT ist echt super wenn es um Support geht (meine Erfahrung) - dennoch ist sowas ärgerlich.

Edit: Hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass die letzte Nachricht vom 12.06. war...besteht das Problem denn noch?
Sorry, dass ich so nen alten Post hochgeholt hab


----------

